# johnny Buckets



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Well it looks like john may have gone to far a Johnny Bucket for zero turn riders.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's a link so you don't have to go back to the sponsor link http://www.johnnyproducts.com/

Looks like a wild machine!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

That thing looks scary :skull:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I really like the tooth bar! I wish he had it for the craftsman JBJr. I got mine about a week ago and it's still in the box. I think I'm suffering from tractor burnout or something. For the month or so it took to be delivered, I looked forward to it every day. It shows up and it's still in the box.:dazed:


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

I got a tooth bar 

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=57163>


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

JB jr for a ZTR ???? Whtes wrong w/ that picture!!!!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Brian...
That Swisher looks good on your GTH2548.

sixchows...
Congrat's on the JBjr for the Craftsman.
Why did you decide on putting it on the Craftsman and
not one of the 1050's ?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt
You know I really wanted one for the 1050's. I have 3 of them running and one has hydraulic lift. And it's RED! The problem is the lift link will bend before getting any down pressure and the over travel is only 1". On the craftsman, the over travel is 4" and there isn't any lift link to bend. The bucket for the craftsman is also larger. On the other hand, I feel the bolens is a stronger overall tractor and the locking diff would have come in handy. Another thing is the snowblower is on the craftsman for 4 or more months a year so I would get more time with it on the bolens. And the bolens are still going strong after 30+ years, I'm not sure the craftsman will be. At some point I just had to choose one over the other.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows...

I'm not sure I understand what the "Over Travel" is.
Is this the distance the bucket will travel after it is down and
level with the ground ?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

It's supposed to be how much lower you could go to either scoop or back drag.
I guess like when you can make an FEL equipped tractor raise itself off the ground?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *aegt
> You know I really wanted one for the 1050's. I have 3 of them running and one has hydraulic lift. And it's RED! The problem is the lift link will bend before getting any down pressure and the over travel is only 1". On the craftsman, the over travel is 4" and there isn't any lift link to bend. The bucket for the craftsman is also larger. On the other hand, I feel the bolens is a stronger overall tractor and the locking diff would have come in handy. Another thing is the snowblower is on the craftsman for 4 or more months a year so I would get more time with it on the bolens. And the bolens are still going strong after 30+ years, I'm not sure the craftsman will be. At some point I just had to choose one over the other. *



Seems strange that the 1050 one would be smaller. Wonder if they have the "It's only 10HP" mantalty? As for the lift link. What is it made of? My Ingersoll plow blades are worked by a link that runs from midway on the tractor, to the blade, and it will EASYLY lift up the tractor with no deflection. It is made out of tube. I would love to get one of these buckets. It looks like for my use, it would be perfect. Just at this time, it will not fit in the ol' budjet.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Paul
The lift link is flat and connects to the bucket with a slotted opening to allow the bucket to float on the opposite end on the tractor lift there is a round pin that the bar hooks over and is secured with a spring cotter. The general opinion seems to be that they could make the link with a hole on each end and do away with the groove but the stress will eventually snap the pin if the link is reinforced or made from a tube.

I'm sure the design could be improved with the actuators he is now useing but I guess there aren't many requests for it. On the other hand did you see those two 12hp tubeframes with the FEL's on ebay recently? These tractors are more than capable.


----------



## jferriolo (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi new to site would like info on putting mini fel on jd 318
I have already installed swisher bucket and want to take the next step to a mini loader like the buford bucket


----------

